# Trailer BRAKES!



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, so we FINALLY were able to get a trailer, and then we got the truck to pull it-- a Ford 150 8-cylinder. NO problem pulling, even with both my horses loaded. That was about a year and a half ago.

Last week, I paid over $700 for a brake job on the truck!:shock: It burned up in the middle of a haul---very scary! Our mechanic said, "You know this truck isn't big enough, don't you?" Not because of the pulling power, but the braking power. Because the trailer probably wasn't equipped with brakes, he said. "Don't use your brakes to slow down, down-shift." We never had an automatic before, we thought it was, well, automatic.

So after googling etc. I tried to find a place who could check/fix my trailer, since if it had brakes, the truck would we fine. No place on the island. Was in the feed store (most excellent source of information) and discovered that our trailer DOES have brakes, that our truck even has the gadget for connecting to them, and all we need to get now is the brake controller, under $200, available locally.

WHY did no one tell us this? WHY isn't the brake law enforced? We get our trailer safety-checked, but no one ever checked for brakes, just the lights. How come I have to ask a cowboy to please check our trailer to see if we finally get it all connected right? I feel so stupid, but it's IGNORANCE.

Live and learn. . .and find a mechanic who knows something about trailers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait, _nobody_, from the trailer seller on down to a mechanic TOLD you that you needed an electronic brake controller? :shock:

Yes, trailers have brakes, but in order to access them you _must_ have a brake controller. When I totaled my truck in February and had to buy another one, the _first_ thing I did was go out and get another brake controller. I refuse to haul a trailer without one.

This is Trailering 101, and I'm surprised not one person even ASKED you about it. :-x

There is no 'brake law' of which I'm aware, because not all trailers are heavy enough to require a controller. Horse trailers now, yes, they require a controller.

I know Maui's an island, but c'mon, you're not the only horse person there!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh and dont downshift. Or use the idiot mechanic you went to anymore. Granted probably very few truck/ trailer people on Maui. Gears are designed to make a car go, brakes are designed to make a car stop. And as you found out trailer brakes make a trailer stop. Maybe on a long down grade down shifting may be benificial but thats about it. I would assume a boat trailer shop would be a better place ot go. Pretty much any dual wheel heavier boat trailer will have brakes. A larger marina should have experienced trailer brake techs.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I read that there's a law, every tire that touches the road needs to be equipped with brakes. Could be wrong, though. 

Can't wait to get the controller. It's a weird feeling to learn something that's "common knowlege". Of course, after all this time, the brakes could be frozen. But we know someone who will check for us.

The general opinion is that there are a lot of non-braking trailers on the road, especially when you consider how many boats are hauled around.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's just one of those things you don't know about that everyone _assumes _you do. 

I had a friend help me out when I was looking for my first rig. He not only told me the engine and liter size I needed, but all about brake controllers, lifts, and how to maintain my trailer properly.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not surprised no one said anything. 

When I bought my truck they told me all I had to do to get it into 4 wheel drive was to shift the lever in the cab.




......they didn't mention that I had to lock the hubs too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow. thats just wrong. i dont know how you made it to that point without a single person telling you that you needed a brake controller??? i definitely would NOT go back to them. thankfully its an easy fix and you caught it before someone got hurt.

i personally stick with standards for my trucks.
a while back i was riding with my trainer pulling her 4 horse slant w/ camper (with a ram 3500 auto) and we were up in the mountains in colorado. while we were coming down the mountain, her brakes literally caught on fire! we had to pull over to the side and put it out. then had our friend with a standard come get the trailer while we had the truck towed back....needless to say she sold it and got a standard.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Shifting down on steep grades is a good idea, it helps keep your speed down using engine compression. Downshifting with an automatic just to stop at a light or sign isn't a real good idea as it could lead to premature failure of your transmission. Same can be said of a manual but it wont happen as fast due to differences in how the transmission is constructed. Anyway, as I was once told, brakes are cheaper than transmissions.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay, don't let anyone tell you brake controllers are created equal.

Do your research and get a good one.

I have a hays and it's a very good controller, but were I to do it again I'd get a max brake.

MaxBrake™ - Hydraulic over Electric Variable Brake Controller

My second choice would be a prodogy P3

Brake Controllers - Tekonsha

Stay away from a draw tite.

A good controller brakes smooth.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the prodogy P3. So far, very good, two seasons in.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Let me chime in here on downshifting...
There are a few tricks I have learned hauling heavier loads than just horses, while driving stick shift and automatic transmissions.
I prefer a stick for hauling hands down.
The trickto downshifting with a stick is to goose the throttle to bring the engine speed up on par with the tranny gear, so it lessens the direct load on the clutch.
That helps the clutch and the engine both do their job.
It then let's the engine compression slow your drive wheels, slowing everything down.
Downshiftingan auto tranny is similar, but you lightly step on the brakes to disengage the torque converter before you downshift, then a little gas to smooth out the shifting.
On a half ton truck, which is more of a toy than a truck, you'll have to be especially awaret of not downshifting and over revving the engine. That essentially means rpm's no night than what you would normally up shift at.
For example, I generally up shift between 1800 and 2000 rpm. I avoid downshifting until my RPMs get into that range, braking until I get it there, which is about 500rpm lower.
I have gone as high as 3500, but that was an emergency type situation.
Common lifespan for a clutch on my truck is about 75k miles. I'm at 150k.
Just a thought to ponder.
Don't believe me?
Ask a trucker about it.
They run trucks with 3x the horse power andthe same clutch I run in mine, and get 250-300k out of theirs.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> Let me chime in here on downshifting...
> There are a few tricks I have learned hauling heavier loads than just horses, while driving stick shift and automatic transmissions.
> I prefer a stick for hauling hands down.
> The trickto downshifting with a stick is to goose the throttle to bring the engine speed up on par with the tranny gear, so it lessens the direct load on the clutch.
> ...


Some very good points on manual transmissions (I'm at 180k on my current truck with original clutch). Haven't done much towing with an auto transmission as I prefer manuals myself. Not sure what I'll do for my next truck as it's getting **** near impossible to buy a manual these days.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here, in BC Canada, esp. in the spring, they pull over every trailer on the road & check the brakes, break aways, safety chains, you name it and your vehicle's tow rating, suspension, etc. You don't pass, you are off the road. Pain in the butt but keeps everyone safe. Lucky this year, I didn't have to unload & do all the inspection for the DOT, my trailer was less than a year old, they looked at my registration for both truck & trailer and asked me if I knew how to check my brakes. I said no, but I know how to take it to the RV place & they do, cop laughed & said, bye. We also have a new law as well, if you are towing over 10,000 lbs loaded, which is a 2 horsegoose neck with LQ's & a couple of horses, you have to have a class 3 driver's license.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> ...a while back i was riding with my trainer pulling her 4 horse slant w/ camper (with a ram 3500 auto) and we were up in the mountains in colorado. while we were coming down the mountain, her brakes literally caught on fire! we had to pull over to the side and put it out. then had our friend with a standard come get the trailer while we had the truck towed back....needless to say she sold it and got a standard.


Now that's really scary! It's a good thing we don't go out much, I guess; and never very far. It's so hilly around here we thought the automatic was sooooo cool!

I don't know what kind of controller we got, probably not the best. Got it from NAPA and they won't tell you a thing. Then needed another small gadget. It's all hooked up and if it ever stops raining we'll try it out. Then we'll call that cowboy to help us adjust it!

Thanks for all the responses. I'm seriously thinking of giving this all up and arranging for a PROFESSIONAL to haul us. Much less convenient, but in the long run, probably would cost a whole lot less!


----------



## Trailer Whisperer (Jun 27, 2012)

*Trailer Brake Laws*

Trailer brake laws vary by state and generally go off the GVW of the trailer. See link for your state laws state brake laws


----------

